

City Living and Your Mental State - poissonpie
http://www.fastcompany.com/1771097/measuring-the-mental-toll-of-the-metropolis-study-finds-cities-alters-way-we-process-stress

======
pagejim
I guess things aren't going to improve, even though I want them to. Living
in/close to a city is the only option left for humans. Our minds are suffused
with materialism. We are a generation brought up to prefer things that are
inherently fast. We would not be able to settle into the countryside for our
frame of reference has been speeding at a wild pace since we were born and we
have reached a speed at which we cant stop.

~~~
power
I'm a bit more optimistic. I moved out to the country a year ago, for cheaper
rents and the necessary solitude to get some work done. I've got broadband
delivered wirelessly so I can still stay online all day if I choose. But it's
nice to get outside for a run or have a laugh at the cows. I think people can
adjust easily enough.

------
hollerith
Although the OP does not speculate about it, my guess is that the _noise_ of
city living is the only important mechanism by which city living interferes
with my mental state.

